# Unusual Pocket Watch Chain Charm



## Softywalter (Mar 24, 2013)

Good afternoon

Have inherited a JW Benson Ludgate pocket watch from my Grandfather dated 1886, and it has a watch chain attached with the charms pictured below.

Id be very grateful if anyone can tell me what it is?

My guesses of Freemasons or jewish are probably way off

cheers

M.E.


----------

